# [SUCHE] PC Games Greatest Hits 1994



## MK2k (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich suche eine (zumindest hab ich es so in Erinnerung) "Greatest Hits 1994" Shareware CD die vom Computec Verlag mit dem PC Games Label vertrieben wurde. Es war eine CD in Din-A4 Pappe und kostete 19,95 DM. Mit dabei waren neben Shareware Titeln auch Werbespiele. Falls jemand diese CD hat oder sich evtl. noch daran erinnern kann und weitere Details meiner Beschreibung hinzufügen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn er/sie sich meldet. Danke


----------



## Hallfiry (24. Juli 2012)

Die CD kannst du auf KultCDs.com runterladen. Ist gerade sogar der Tipp der Woche 
(Sehr weit unten bei PC Games unter "PC Games CD-ROM")


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Juli 2012)

Hallfiry schrieb:


> Die CD kannst du auf KultCDs.com runterladen. Ist gerade sogar der Tipp der Woche
> (Sehr weit unten bei PC Games unter "PC Games CD-ROM")


 
Klasse Site, wo hast du die denn ausgekramt?


----------



## Hallfiry (27. Juli 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Klasse Site, wo hast du die denn ausgekramt?


 
Das is meine Seite 

Hab ne recht große CD Sammlung und bekomm immerwieder mal was von Leuten geschickt ^_^

Ich versuch den Content auf Abandonware-Niveau zu halten. Rechne also nicht damit, dort neue CDs zu sehen. PC Player ist mit 2001 schon ne sehr große Ausnahme.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Juli 2012)

Coole Idee, finde ich prima. 

Gibt ja immer wieder mal nette Retro-Games a la Siedler 2, Theme Hospital usw die es durchaus wert sind nochmal gezockt zu werden.
Werde ich mir mal unter Favoriten speichern. Wie finanzierst du die Site? Oder trägst du die Hosting-Kosten selbst?


----------



## Hallfiry (28. Juli 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Coole Idee, finde ich prima.
> 
> Gibt ja immer wieder mal nette Retro-Games a la Siedler 2, Theme Hospital usw die es durchaus wert sind nochmal gezockt zu werden.
> Werde ich mir mal unter Favoriten speichern. Wie finanzierst du die Site? Oder trägst du die Hosting-Kosten selbst?


 
Also bisher muss ich armer Student die Seite selbst bezahlen


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Juli 2012)

Keine Sponsoren?
Mach die Site doch mal ein bisschen bekannt, da finden sich bestimmt einige kleinere Sponsoren die dich da etwas entlasten können.
Wäre ja schade drum wenn du das alles selbst zahlen musst ohne einen Nutzen davon zu haben. Gerade als Student hat man ja nichts zu verschenken.
LG


----------



## Hallfiry (29. Juli 2012)

Kommt alles noch. Die Seite ist ja erst einen Monat alt 
Bin auch gerade noch recht beschäftigt wegen Klausuren, aber ab Mittwoch kann ich dann die Seite nochmal richtig überarbeiten und auch die Werbetrommel rühren.

Vielleicht hast du ja auch Sachen beizutragen 
Du darfst gerne Coverscans an mich schicken (email siehe Webseite).


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (29. Juli 2012)

Muss mal durchschauen ob ich was passendes daheim liegen habe. Wenn ja schick ichs dir gerne zu, kein Ding. 
Dann bis dahin viel Erfolg bei deinen Klausuren.


----------



## MK2k (31. Juli 2012)

WIE GEIL WIE GEIL, vielen Dank für's bereitstellen \o/


----------



## svd (31. Juli 2012)

Hab hier auch noch sehr viel, um die Screenfunlücken zu füllen. Wenn du da noch keine in der Pipeline hast, werd ich sie mal scannen.


----------



## Hallfiry (31. Juli 2012)

MK2k schrieb:


> WIE GEIL WIE GEIL, vielen Dank für's bereitstellen \o/


 
Bittesehr, hatte schon auf deinen Kommentar gewartet ^_^



svd schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch sehr viel, um die Screenfunlücken zu füllen. Wenn du da noch keine in der Pipeline hast, werd ich sie mal scannen.


 
Hab in der Pipeline momentan so gut wie nichts was jemand anderes haben könnte. Kannst mir also gern Screenfun schicken 
(Email sollte aus meiner Seite ersichtlich sein)

@Cryptic-Ravage: Hab die Klausur bestanden. Auf die nächsten Tage sollte es dann 500 neue CDs oder so geben. Es dürften bald auch PC Action CDs bei mir eintrudeln (als seltene PC Action Collection Sammler-Edition) , man darf sich also auf PC Action Images der Jahre 1996-1999 freuen.

EDIT: Die PC Action Collections sind da. Sobald PC Player fertig ist gibts dann PCA. Danach werden noch ein paar Lücken von PC Games gefüllt und dann kommen die 99er GameStar CDs.

EDIT2: Planänderung: Ich mach erst GameStar und dann PC Games gefolgt von PC Action.
PC Player ist weitestgehend fertig. 3/97 muss ich noch irgendwie rippen, die streubt sich. Die drei fehlenden Super Plus CDs werden noch aus anderer Quelle nachgeliefert, sollten aber diese Woche noch kommen.


----------

